# Alpine SWR-1522D Type-R 15" 750W RMS subwoofer with dual 2-ohm voice coils



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/223223119253


Sub is in excellent working condition. I am an audiophile, I take care of my equipment. This sub hits HARD. One of the alpine classics! I may ship depending on the location.


Big and bad and built for heavy-duty sound, Alpine's SWR-1522D 15" subwoofer delivers impact bass that you can hear and feel. Alpine has taken the best features from its previous SWR Series subs and added the hottest technology for ground-pounding power and superb accuracy.

The pulp cone has been reinforced with Kevlar® (the material used in bulletproof vests) for extra rigidity, so it won't buckle under hard play. A rubber surround helps to maximize cone travel for deep bass, while standing up to the decay that can destroy a speaker. Air vents help the sub shed heat quickly for efficient operation and better power handling.

The two voice coils handle lots of power while offering system wiring flexibility. The tinsel leads are virtually unbreakable — they're woven into the spiders. An aluminum diecast frame provides a secure, non-resonant housing. The SWR-1522D is designed for use in sealed or ported enclosures.



Product Highlights:
15" subwoofer with dual 2-ohm voice coils
Kevlar-reinforced pulp cone with Santoprene rubber surround
cast aluminum frame with perimeter venting
power range: 400-750 watts RMS (2000 watts peak power)
frequency response: 18-400 Hz
sensitivity: 87 dB
mounting depth: 9-5/16"
sealed box volume: 1.3-2.5 cu. ft.
ported box volume: 1.5-3.0 cu. ft.


----------



## nyquistrate (Apr 17, 2011)

What did you change to?


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

nyquistrate said:


> What did you change to?


Says he is using a 15" Dayton Ultimax in his sig. 
Wondering how the Alpine compares with the Dayton?


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

PPI_GUY said:


> Says he is using a 15" Dayton Ultimax in his sig.
> Wondering how the Alpine compares with the Dayton?


I have been off the boards for quite some time. Sig is out dated.

I loved the Dayton Ultimax. Probably my favorite sub I have ever owned. So clean. It needs a fairly large sealed enclosure, and a VERY VERY large ported(impractical for a vehicle) tho.

I have a 15" MB quart I have owned for about 10 years. I have been using this the last several years.

https://www.woofersetc.com/p-3416-rwe-352-mb-quart-reference-series-15-1400-watt-dvc-subwoofer.html


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

krisfnbz said:


> I have been off the boards for quite some time. Sig is out dated.
> 
> I loved the Dayton Ultimax. Probably my favorite sub I have ever owned. So clean. It needs a fairly large sealed enclosure, and a VERY VERY large ported(impractical for a vehicle) tho.
> 
> ...


That Quart sub is from the Rockford-owned era, correct? Heard some very good things about that particular model series. 
Noticed the Ultimax does require a LARGE enclosure...unless used infinite baffle. Only thing holding me back from trying one. 

GLWS of your Alpine.


----------



## Blu (Nov 3, 2008)

klimbo12 said:


> What did you change to?


Reported all 3 of your posts that are simply copy and pastes of other members posts in the same thread.


----------

